# VW Fahrenheit wheels on TT



## bbredstang (Apr 1, 2008)

Below is a picture of my old Jetta which had VW Charleston wheels (18x7.5). I sold the car but kept the wheels, and now have a 2001 green TT roadster.

I have been thinking about getting H&R adapters to run these on my TT, but have been searching for a picture with no luck, and dont want to invest in the spacers/adapters if they look goofy. What does everyone think? 

Has anyone seen this combination?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

IMO, they would not look good on tt. hell, TBH, they don't look good on the jetta either. maybe a chevy cruz.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Just my opinion of course, but please don't...:thumbdown:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

too much open space, so unless you have a BBK, then no


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> they don't look good on the jetta either. maybe a chevy cruz.



This ^^^

Sorry man, not at all my style.


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

yea, not a fan of those


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

YEP, no go :thumbdown:


----------



## CUL8R (Nov 9, 2005)

Wrong bolt pattern too.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Id sell em and get something that looks better on the car, and fits.


----------



## bbredstang (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback. May throw them up somewhere and see if I can get a trade for something else.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

What wheels do you have on your car now?


----------



## bbredstang (Apr 1, 2008)

I am running Fat Fives right now, but they were in pretty bad shape when I got the car.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bbredstang said:


> I am running Fat Fives right now, but they were in pretty bad shape when I got the car.


Same here. I'm going to get mine fully polished. I was quoted $50 a wheel locally. Not bad and IMO they look mint polished up and for 200 they will look better then most wheels


----------

